# When to turn Pro



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Is there a "right" time to turn pro? How did you know when that time had come?


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*couple ways*

for one it can be like anyone who is doing well enough to believe their scores can compete and do well in the pro class

for two it could be like Tim Zimmerman, he turned pro by winning his way into each class, (which is imo the most respected and awesome way to do it, some can in 3 or 4 asa's...for others'; years, regardless, there it is)

for indoor/field and the like, if you are winning everything in the amateur classes and the scores are holding up to the big boys in big boy events, it might be time to consider...

hope this helps


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

There are two ways and I respect people either way. If you're a top level amature then you can compete with the pros. If you're shooting well and have confidence go for it. On the other hand there is nothing wrong with shooting amature and learning how to win. In my eyes there is a big differance between shooting well and knowing how to win. There are alot of success stories each way. Some archers start as a pro and do well while other start at the bottom amature ranks and win their way up over a period of years. The pro class can be very humbling. You can goto a tourny and shoot your butt off and not even make the money. You have to realize this going in though....it's truely the best of the best.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*The right time*



target1 said:


> Is there a "right" time to turn pro? How did you know when that time had come?




Not sure if there is really a RIGHT time except only you can decide for yourself if that is where you belong or want to be, for any number of reasons. 

Win an amateur level and move up, or practice until your scores are comparable and move up; either way I feel it is worth giving it a shot to see what it is like. Somehow everything just felt different when I first gave it a try.

Shoot great.


----------



## hawk2hunt (Oct 22, 2005)

I was talking to a bunch of pros from Wisconsin and they all told me thats its not all about the scores you shoot....It helps, but it basically comes down to this this......Its not what can archery do for you but what can YOU do for archery..... Its about helping the sport not just the fame imo.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Not to step on toes, but every archer should be asking themselves "What can I do for archery?", not just the pros. There are far more amateurs in the sport than pros and we can't expect the minority to take care of sustaing a sport for the majority...it seems liek the way things are done, but it shouldn't be.

I'm not a pro. My scores aren't close to that level.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Turning pro*

We often set goals early in are archery. I always said when I feel I can compete with the local Pros in my state. I feel Im ready. I joined the pro ranks this year and set my goal of making the top ten. Goal reached and now my goal is to make a shoot down.

Only you know if you have what it takes to turn pro. Its hard work and lots of decation to the sport. I shoot senior pro in ASA.


Set goals high and shoot the scores and take your game to the next level. Never let anyone tell you it cannot be achieved.
DB


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I think its time to turn Pro when you feel you have accomplished all you can as an amature and can reap the benifits or just benifit from shooting with the best of the best in the sport.....


----------



## buttspanker (Apr 25, 2008)

This is a very intresting question to me because Ive been wondering about this my self. Daniel boone [on here] helped me deside. At one of the local shoots I desided to try shooting the pro class. I finished 2nd the first time I shot the pro class. Three or four of the shooters that shot there shoot the simi-pro classs at the ASA's. That made my mind up. It kinda sucks because Im a trophy hunter. Ill drive three hours more to shoot for a trophy than shoot for something else alot closer. I realised that I was never going to get better if I didnt move back. Im glad I did. Try shooting the pro class at some of the local shoots. See how you do. Good luck to you.


As for the comment "everybody should think about what they can do for the sport," I could not agree more. If everybody introduced one person per 3-d season, think about what this sport would be like in 5 years. I challange all of yall on here to bring one new shooter into the sport each year. I will. I have this year already.


----------



## gamohunter (Oct 4, 2006)

buttspanker said:


> This is a very intresting question to me because Ive been wondering about this my self. Daniel boone [on here] helped me deside. At one of the local shoots I desided to try shooting the pro class. I finished 2nd the first time I shot the pro class. Three or four of the shooters that shot there shoot the simi-pro classs at the ASA's. That made my mind up. It kinda sucks because Im a trophy hunter. Ill drive three hours more to shoot for a trophy than shoot for something else alot closer. I realised that I was never going to get better if I didnt move back. Im glad I did. Try shooting the pro class at some of the local shoots. See how you do. Good luck to you.
> 
> 
> As for the comment "everybody should think about what they can do for the sport," I could not agree more. If everybody introduced one person per 3-d season, think about what this sport would be like in 5 years. I challange all of yall on here to bring one new shooter into the sport each year. I will. I have this year already.


I couldn't agree more. I introduced 4 new shooters to the sport of 3D, myself, and three of my children. Its is by far the most awesome family even I have ever attended. We shot over a dozen tournaments in our state, and although our scores were never in the PRO category, it was a great time and also great practice for the hunting season.


----------



## ghostofsherwood (Apr 6, 2005)

*Wow*

I thought this was the nfaa pro archery form.but all you are (ok a majority) talking about is talking up 3D.I know that where your money is when Vegas is not around.
I grew up in field archeryand meet alot of pro shooters in the 80s and them guys where pro when shooting and pro when they not shooting.As a youth shooting field i had my favorites and we all looked up to our pros and wanted to be pros.my question is,what happend to pro archers like that?
Oh one more thing,if every 3d shooter went to a field tournament and brought a freind,i would consider them a pro as long a they did that


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Quess if look hard enough you will find them*



ghostofsherwood said:


> I thought this was the nfaa pro archery form.but all you are (ok a majority) talking about is talking up 3D.I know that where your money is when Vegas is not around.
> I grew up in field archeryand meet alot of pro shooters in the 80s and them guys where pro when shooting and pro when they not shooting.As a youth shooting field i had my favorites and we all looked up to our pros and wanted to be pros.my question is,what happend to pro archers like that?
> Oh one more thing,if every 3d shooter went to a field tournament and brought a freind,i would consider them a pro as long a they did that


Nathan Brooks is a class act
Jeff Hopkins is a super good guy.
Tom Crowe is always nice.
Jessee Broadwater and Shane Wills.
Eric Griggs. I could go on!

I grew up with pros like Burly Hall, Jackie Caudle and Allen Conner to look up too and now Im shooting right with them. Later I have met the Ragdales and my coach Dean Pridgean. I admire all these guys and many more for what they accomplished in archery. Im very proud to say there good leaders for the sport as well. Lots of class act pros in this sport today. It not for AT I would have never shot indoor or field.
DB
DB


----------

